#  ,   1???
!     1 -  (    ),      "", ""  ""!!! ---!!!

----------

.

----------

??

----------


## kot

,        1.

   ,      .

----------

> ??


        ,         .,  1-.,   ?    :Smilie:

----------

()      :

 76 "     ",  ""
 91-1 " " -      ()   ;

 91-2 " "
 62 "    " -     ,       .

                  ( N 2)   090 "  "  100 "  ".

  ( ):
             58 " "      :

 58 " "
 76 "     ",  "  " -        .

        :

 76 "     ",  "  "
 91-1 " " -    ,    ;

 91-2 " "
 58 " " -        ;

 51 " "
 76 "     ",  "  " -      .

    ()         ,       .

   -      .       ,      .

----------

1 8.1,    ,   : 
1)58 76, 
2)76 91, 
3) 91  58 
4)51  76 -    76 !!! ???

  : 
1) 76 91, 
2) 91 62,
3)    76  62

(:-((

----------

> 4)51 76 -   76 !!! ???


    76  51      ( )

----------

> : 
> 1) 76 91, 
> 2) 91 62,
> 3)    76  62


62    .      62 90
  51  76 -  76

----------


## grebenka

!
 - .    ,        .     ( ) 1 8.2.

 :
*58 - 76* (  )
*76 - 51* ( )

1).  ,            (91 - 58) , ..       ?

2).     ?
  :
58.05 (      ) - 76.09 (      ),   ?
 ,   76        ?       58? ?        .   ,   ?       ,     ?
, ,     .

----------


## Dmok72

1.. 58.05  ,     .              91.01,    91.02.
2. .     .  ,  58.05   .-      .   76.09   58.05     . ,     ,         ,    -(, ,  ),     .      ,   ,   .

----------


## svetuochek

18.2   ,   ,          ?

1.   :
   . 58.02  . 76.09 

2.  ()    :
. 76.09   . 91.01     .
. 91.02 . 58.05  -  .

3.              18/118
. 91.02 . 68.02

----------


## Dmok72

?              .    ( )    .

----------


## svetuochek

18,  ,    . 
      1.
    .    ( - 1,  - 2   )   (  - 2,  - 3  ). 

 :
. 58.05 . 76.091  - 1600. -  


. 79.09 3 . 91.02 - 2000. , . 91.02, . 68,2 - 61 . ((2000-1600)/118*18) -    , +.. 

 . 91.02 . 58.05 - 1600.   "" ,   " "

      "" . 
 , ?  -   ?

----------


## Dmok72

. 79.09 3 . 91.02 - 2000.

     . 76.09 3 . 91.01 - 2000.
          .   8.2    .       .: /. :Smilie:

----------


## svetuochek

> . 79.09 3 . 91.02 - 2000. 
>      . 76.09 3 . 91.01 - 2000.


,  :yes: 




> .   8.2    .       .: /.


,

----------


## grebenka

*Dmok72*,  !
,    -  



> 76.09   58.05     .


76.09 -       . 58.05 -  ? (  *svetuochek*   ),       ...      ,      .
 58.05 -     :Embarrassment: .

  -      ,    ,        -   3 ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ,        -   3 ?


             .

----------


## grebenka

*ZloiBuhgalter*, ,  . 
    58   ?

----------


## grebenka

*ZloiBuhgalter*, ,  . 
    58   ?

----------


## svetuochek

> 76.09   58.05     .


  58.05 1 - , 2-.
 ,  58.05 1   "",         "", 2- .

----------


## svetuochek

> .


   ?      .           ,   ,  .

----------


## grebenka

> ,  58.05 1   "",         "", 2- .


,       ,       -.     ,             .      ,    , .

----------


## svetuochek

,       .          (  ).             . 

,    :       ,  :
58.02  62.01  -  
.51 .58.02  -  
    ,      58.05

----------


## grebenka

*svetuochek*, ,  ,   .

----------


## Ryska

, !
      (  , ..   -  ).   .       /  .     (    1 "  " -   ?    ,   "".        ,  . 58 " "...             ,      ,     . 
        .   1 7.7   527.

----------

> "" .


 ,         ?                  ?

----------


## svetuochek

> ?


     14.
 17
  : 
 02.06 () - 1600 .

   :
.06.07 -        - 1939
.07.09  02.06 -     1600

  18

----------

*svetuochek*, ,   :    /     .  0 
 :
. 58.5 . 76.51 - 406. 
 02.06 - 406 .

. 76.5 3 . 91.1 - 406.       ? 
.06.07 - 406 .
. 91.2, . 58.5 - 406 .     
.07.09  02.06 - 406 .

----------

> 14.
>  17
> .06.07 -        - 1939


,    
 91.2  68.2 

 07.09?

  ,    "      ".
      /     , 
 51  91.1    ?       (18/118)? 
            06.07?
  - ,              .

----------

!   .                     ,       .  1      .      .       .              .      100000,     110000,   1525. ((110000-100000)18/118).          : 
1).070 .3  2 - 110000
   .080 .3  2 - 101525
2).070 .3  2 - 110000
   .080 .3  2 - 100000
3).070 .3  2 - 108475
   .080 .3  2 - 100000???
   , ,   3,    ,        .?    -   ?       1,         . 
        .2       ? ( 18/02  )

----------


## svetuochek

3.  ()   070      (. 2 . 1 . 248  ).     .     :
        070  3  .02          ___        ___   . 3 . 279.         4 . 155   (      ,                    ),   18/118    - 4 . 164  .

      .    .

----------

!

----------

,      ?

----------


## svetuochek

,  "   **",      :Big Grin: .   ,    .

----------

!

----------


## Aswind

.     1200.  1195.     12.   1195..   .      300..      .
:
1)     2   300.. ?
2)        1 ?
3)         (           )?
4)   3     ?    ?

----------


## Aswind

,     2012.           300.. (..  1/4      5000.,    300..=5000/4=1250.)    2   1250*18/118= 190,68.,   1250*20%=250.   ?

----------

,    ,     .
17 .  2011 .    76.5 . 52000 .  1.
 20  2012 .     1,         2.
    1  ι2?

----------


## Angelina V

.
    58,05   ""    -    76,09  1000 .  "" (   ....)
       ,       ... ?
  :      ,         ? (      .    1000   )       ,         ??   ,       ,     1000 ?    ??

----------


## buxgalter

, ,        ?
      26.
    .      .    26?     -?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 26.


   ?
  ?

----------


## buxgalter

> ?
>   ?


   .

  .

----------


## Efenka

, .      ,     .      ,    () .         ,     )       1  . 
  (),  3.0 (3.0.33.18)  


!

----------


## buxgalter

( )

----------


## Efenka

> ( )


, ! :yes:

----------

!,!             (  )   .  .    57824,48  -   .   41648,31     68232,89  (  57824,48  -    10408,41  ).   ,      41648,31 .        .    ?      ?    .
1. 58.06 76.09 = 57824,48 -   .           ?
2. 76.09 51 = 68232,89  -   
3. 51 76.09 = 41648,31  -    
4. 76.09 91.1 = 41648,31 
5. 91.2 58.06 = 26584,58 
 58.06 ?   ?

----------

,       1      62    ,       60,    ?  .

----------

,  .

----------


## 789

> .
>     58,05   ""    -    76,09  1000 .  "" (   ....)
>        ,       ... ?
>   :      ,         ? (      .    1000   )       ,         ??   ,       ,     1000 ?    ??


        ,         .
 ?   -      ...
    810  800.
   .     ,    ,       .      ,       ?
   !

----------

